# CANCELLED -- Elegant Beauty bulk buy



## Jeff-in-Indiana (May 27, 2008)

I just found out that a family member has been killed in an auto accident, and now people are giving me attitude about not getting pen kits.

I do not have it in me to go any further with this bulk buy.

I am out of this ...

If someone else wants to take over, be my guest.

I collected no money, so any transition will be painless.










UPDATE : may 31  14:55

If I did not send you an email asking if you wanted any GOLD to replace the BLACK, unfortunately, there were no BLACK-TI left for your order .. I wish there had been 5,000 kits available and everyone could have gotten to purchase 50 of each plating, but that was not the case.

Sorry .. 


at this moment, there are six dozen GOLD-TI left, and ZERO BLACK-TI
If you want to try GOLD-TI, please PM me .. If there is no interest in the GOLD-TI, I will place the order as soon as I get all of the money.









I have just started a bulk buy from  Lau Lau Woods
of the Elegant Beauty pen kit.

The discount is 20%  if we can reach 100 pieces,
and we  MAY  mix platings to get the total .. 

The plating choices are  Black Titanium / Gold Titanium

The kit cost will be right at $9.05 instead of $11.30 normal price

Bushings are $4 per set 

Contact me directly with any questions


----------



## VisExp (May 27, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would be before someone organized a group buy for these 

Could you put me down for 5 of each and a set of bushings.

Thank you.


----------



## ones (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, I could use 5 kits and a set of bushings also.


----------



## JStein (May 27, 2008)

Jeff,

I am new to group buys - I would like to get 5 sets and a set of bushings.

How do I paid for them.

Thanks,
Joe Stein


----------



## spiritwoodturner (May 27, 2008)

Jeff, I'm new to this too, but those look great! Put me down for 5 of these, Black Titanium,  with a set of bushings. Let me know how to pay you.

Thanks so much,
Dale


----------



## BobBurt (May 27, 2008)

Jeff

I'll take 5 of each Black Titanium / Gold Titanium, and a set of bushings

Thanks


----------



## igran7 (May 27, 2008)

I am up for 3 Black Titanium and 2 Gold and a set of bushings. Thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 27, 2008)

Jeff,

I would be interested in 4 of each plating and a set of bushings.


----------



## Americanone (May 27, 2008)

Jeff,
I'll take 7 of each Black Titanium / Gold Titanium, and a set of bushings.  Please let me know how to pay.

Thanks


----------



## sptfr43 (May 27, 2008)

I will take 5 of each also. Thanks


----------



## BruceA (May 27, 2008)

2 of each and a set of bushings.  

This is perfect timing, as I was eyeing these a couple days ago!  Thanks!


----------



## Lathemaster (May 28, 2008)

Jeff

I'd like 10 sets - 5 of each plating and a set of bushings.

Let me know the total and I'll submit PayPal upon receipt

Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (May 28, 2008)

Five of each plating and a set of bushings.  Please PM total with shipping with paypal address.


----------



## PrivatePens (May 28, 2008)

I'll take 4 sets of the black titanium and a set of bushings.


----------



## jrc (May 28, 2008)

I would take 10 just like the one in the photo and a set of bushing.  Can you get extra tubes?


----------



## TowMater (May 28, 2008)

I would like 10 of the black titanium and a set of bushings.

Todd


----------



## Mudder (May 28, 2008)

I'm in for 5 of each and 2 sets of bushings.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 28, 2008)

Jeff,

Are you still considering or are you ready to start taking orders?


----------



## MoreCowBell (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for runnung Group Buy.

You can put me in for six of each and one set of bushings.
PM me with the total.

Thanks 
Jerry


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (May 28, 2008)

Wow! the response is GREAT!  At this rate, we will hit 100 pieces in a day or two .. 
I hope they (LL) have enough stock to fill the order .. 
Let me get a tally going, and I will post an update with totals today.
PayPal is preferred ..


----------



## wudwrkr (May 28, 2008)

Jeff,
There was a post from makaiolani on The PenShop forum that it may be a couple of months before he would have these in large quantities.  Maybe he has plenty to cover this buy, but maybe not.  Here is his exact quote:



> Hi guys. Please remember that I won't be getting in the new order for a couple of months.  I just reordered 6 days ago.  The manufacturing takes 50 days and the shipping takes another 3 weeks.  Let me know if you guys have any questions.  I'll check back here once in a while.


----------



## jdoug5170 (May 28, 2008)

I want to play too, Please.

5 of each finish and of course, set of bushings.  

Thank you
Doug


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Dave, you are right .. I checked yesterday, and they had over 100 of each plating .. 

I am still tallying, but we are over 100 on BlackTi now .. which might exhaust the entire LL stock of that plating .. not quite to 100 on gold ..   

Would everyone be willing to have their money refunded if they cannot get the entire order filled, or willing to accept as many as we can get ?? Orders filled in-order by posting time ??  (ah, the complications of bulk orders [B)])

Extra tubes are not currently available, but are supposed to be "in a couple of months" &lt;bummer&gt;




> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> 
> Jeff,
> There was a post from makaiolani .. Here is his exact quote:
> ...


----------



## Texatdurango (May 28, 2008)

Why not just freeze the buy with requests already posted and have the vendor set aside the quantity to cover the buy so we'll know where we stand?

Personally, I would rather not drag this out or start rationing kits.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (May 28, 2008)

the end of this thread is more up-to-date
<s>
TOTAL so far 

Black Ti - 125
Gold ti - 63

A phone call to see if they can set aside this many for a short period of time .. 

Let's say FROZEN at this moment until I have the info on the available numbers. </s>


----------



## Rauland04 (May 28, 2008)

I'm a little late but would like 5 of each plus bushings.  If you can not fill my total, then I'll take less.  Or, if it's too late to get in then so be it.  Just let me know which is the case.  Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Rauland04 (May 28, 2008)

Doh!  Replied at the same time as you.  Count me out...


----------



## JustInside (May 28, 2008)

I would like 2 Black Ti and a set of bushings

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pentex (May 28, 2008)

Jeff, I ordered 5 kits and I would like 10 extra tubes if they have them. Thanks.


----------



## chigdon (May 28, 2008)

It is a great pen but I am wondering if they would do a different center band than the current design if we ordered a large enough order.  Is there anyone else interested in this direction?


----------



## JustInside (May 29, 2008)

Jeff

Just wondering if the buy is still on as I notice that has posted a message that he is out of stock?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Orgtech (May 29, 2008)

I'll take 5 of the black titanium. Thanks


----------



## oldsmokey (May 29, 2008)

Jeff, put me down for 6 of each plating, and a set of bushings.
Two months out is fine.  Send me an e-mail on how and when you want to be paid.
Thanks for the hard work on this group buy.
Ellis


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (May 29, 2008)

I am awaiting the email from Aaron with the final available quantities .. for distribution soon ... 

I will update this thread when I have the info and then we can proceed with the kits which are available .. 

Demand for this kits was very high and supply was consumed very quickly ..  a smaller quantity of the BLACK-TI will be available than the GOLD-TI .. based on the conversation Aaron and I had yesterday .. 

Aaron told me that the GOLD-TI is a very nice looking kit, and is actually lighter than the pictures portray .. 

Aaron was kind enough to offer to hold a certain number back for the group buy when they arrive .. 
which will be a few months from now .. 

If you want to continue to make your requests in this thread for the future purchase, I will be happy to keep them in a log book and we can collect money at the time of the arrival to him in Hawaii ..


----------



## Jarheaded (May 29, 2008)

I'm in for 10 of each when they come in. I have some of the gold ones now and they are very nice looking and sold well at this past weekends show.

I may need to up those numbers as it gets closer to the buy if that is possible.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 29, 2008)

Jeff , put me in for 3 of each plating . Thanks


----------



## Leather Man (May 29, 2008)

Jeff,
I would like 5 of the BLACK TI and a set of bushings. Thanks
Ben


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 30, 2008)

When they become available I would appreciate it if you could add me to the list for 10 of each plus 1 set of bushings.

Thanks for doing this Jeff.


----------



## Wolfdancer (May 30, 2008)

Hello Jeff
I would like 10 and a set of bushings if there are any left please send me a total and I will paypal it right out. Thanks Rod


----------



## Wolfdancer (May 30, 2008)

Oh yes I would like 5 of each if you have them. Or I will take what I can get. Thanks Rod


----------



## Ruby2000 (May 31, 2008)

I would be in for 10 of each if they will be available.
No problem waiting.
Let me know, how it is going & I can paypal you.

Thanks


----------



## Ruby2000 (May 31, 2008)

Almost forgot.....I would like a set of bushings, and 5 extra tube sets.

Cheers


----------



## TowMater (May 31, 2008)

Jeff,

Have you sent out invoices for this group buy yet?

I haven't seen anything so I'm just trying to make sure I stay in the loop.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (May 31, 2008)

Elegant Beauty kits .. only about 70 Gold-Ti left .. 

If you still want in on this purchase for GOLD-TI, please contact me via email.

If there is no further interest in the GOLD-TI by Wednesday, June 4, midnight local board time, I will start collecting money and place the order as soon as all money is collected.


Thanks

As the next shipment date approaches, or maybe start collecting requests late July, I will post another note asking "who wants how many of what", and then we can get Aaron to hold-back approximately that number of pieces before general sales start.


----------



## Wolfdancer (May 31, 2008)

Jeff gold is fine with me. I will take my 10 in gold if that is ok? Thanks Rod


----------



## snowman56 (May 31, 2008)

I would like five gold and two set's of bushing's. Thank's Robert


----------



## sptfr43 (May 31, 2008)

so that I understand this, were there NO black ti available? or is that after they were all spoken for? Being one of the first few to speak up for the black I was just curious if maybe you just don't like the fat ,hairy ugly guys


----------



## bradbn4 (May 31, 2008)

I have PM you with my order / request for 10 TI Gold style - 

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sptfr43_
> 
> so that I understand this, were there NO black ti available? or is that after they were all spoken for? Being one of the first few to speak up for the black I was just curious if maybe you just don't like the fat ,hairy ugly guys



Hello SPTFR43,

I am a proud card-carrying member of the Fat, Hairy, Ugly Guys of America .. a charter member in fact of the Back Pelt Society .. 

There were a small number of black-ti available once they were released to the BulkBuy, and they were consumed within the first few requests.  There were about seven dozen gold, and now there are three kits left (I need to check my email after I post this to make sure they are still not claimed) .. 

I hope that Aaron (LauLauWoods) is able to procure hundreds and hundreds of kits for the next bulk buy .. this is obviously a really popular kit .. 

Don't feel left out .. I did not get any of these kits either .. I will be ordering a few Stretch kits, just so I will have something new to make .. 

I have been told that the next shipment in a couple or three months out .. I hope we can quarantine a bunch of kits early so there will be plenty.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 1, 2008)

I would also take 5 to 10 each plus bushings.


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jun 1, 2008)

I just found out that a family member has been killed in an auto accident, and now people are giving me attitude about not getting pen kits.

I do not have it in me to go any further with this bulk buy.

I am out of this ...

If someone else wants to take over, be my guest.

I collected no money, so any transition will be painless.


----------



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeff

I am so sorry to hear your news, our prayers are with you and your family!!

God Bless

Paul


----------



## JustInside (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeff

I am so sorry to hear your news, our prayers are with you and your family!!

God Bless

Paul


----------



## jdoug5170 (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeff, no worry. What is important at this time is that you take the time that you need for your family and yourself. Prayers for you and yours are being said.

Take care.

Doug


----------



## sptfr43 (Jun 1, 2008)

sorry to hear about the tragedy Jeff.  Also I hope my post did not come across as attitude. My sense of humor can and has been mistaken before. Take care of family first and all else wil fall into place.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

There are about a gozillion things more important than a few dumb pen kits. My guess is we'll all survive. Go take care of what has importance and meaning and perhaps we'll do this all over again someday. But not today.

Thanks for trying, and we're sending good thoughts through the Universe toward you and your family.

Dale


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello Jeff,

I rather not say what I think of people giving you a bucked of **** during this time, take care what needs to be done.
Forget the pen buy

Take care, be safe, stay "cool".


Bradbn4 - in Colorado


----------



## Ruby2000 (Jun 2, 2008)

Jeff

Take care of you and yours, this stuff is just details of little significance.

Best Wishes


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 2, 2008)

Take care Jeff . You have my best wishes too . I'll be here if you decide to try a buy again sometime .


----------

